# Why do you identify as an animal character?



## Gangsta Fox (Oct 7, 2019)

I went on DA forums once.
Someone there said they did not want to be called a furry for reasons unsure other than they "just draw.  Furry is just when you like funny animals. " Then I said "To be furry you must identify as  an anthropomorphic creature." They said "It's just an internet identity.  That's  otherikin" Yeah right. Ok.

It's just an internet identity you have sex with and buy animal costumes for sometimes and make art of a lot. I'm pretty sure it's more than just some Disney affinity.

So why do we pretend to be animals? I am assuming it's just because you want to be cute.  Not  just cause "internet weird Xd"


----------



## Keefur (Oct 7, 2019)

Furry can mean different things for different people.  Furry can mean, to some, just an appreciation of anthropomorphic animals, while to others, the totally identifying with actually being an animal.  It's a wide spectrum.  So, in reality, from your friend's perspective, they are right.  However, the term Furry is just a label.  Actually BEING Furry is, in my humble opinion, a state of mind.


----------



## LeFay (Oct 7, 2019)

Well for some they just want to be cute, others it's just a hobby and some a life style. Everyone comes to the community for different reasons. Asking why we identify with it as a collective is like asking an entire country what their favorite flavor of ice cream is. But being a furry first and foremost is something you either choose to be a part of or don't. If they say they aren't a furry but draw anthros then they aren't a furry. You can like that stuff without being one.

Otherkin are quite different from typical furries in that they believe that they are something other than human, that their soul was born in the wrong body or in essence that they are animals born in the wrong body.


----------



## Bluefiremark II (Oct 8, 2019)

Well considering i don't wear costumes, i don't draw art, and i don't do sex.. in your opinion i wouldn't be a furry- which i am soo yeah. Furries aren't so simple to define. You don't have to participate in anything to be one.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Oct 8, 2019)

Redfoxbennaton said:


> I went on DA forums once.
> Someone there said they did not want to be called a furry for reasons unsure other than they "just draw.  Furry is just when you like funny animals. " Then I said "To be furry you must identify as  an anthropomorphic creature." They said "It's just an internet identity.  That's  otherikin" Yeah right. Ok.
> 
> It's just an internet identity you have sex with and buy animal costumes for sometimes and make art of a lot. I'm pretty sure it's more than just some Disney affinity.
> ...


Well, I just think that humans are ugly looking. I feel like the human form is greatly improved if you add in some animal characteristics, like the ears, snoots and tails. And fur, of course. Floofy fur.
I personally identify with foxes due to their quirky nature.
And, uh... Disney isn't the only reason why furries are furries.


----------



## puddinsticks (Oct 8, 2019)

I think that you and your friend are both right!

Maybe 'furry' means something different to everyone. I'm still pretty new to actively being in the 'fandom', so I'm still not quite sure what it means to me.
Ever since I can remember, I always enjoyed cartoon animals... but I don't think kid-me was a furry. Even if I drew a bunch of (very poorly done) 'furry' art.

As an outsider to the fandom, I've watched a lot of documentaries and videos on furries. I've read a lot on them, too. Outsider's curiosity gets to me a lot.
I've heard some people say you need to _feel_ and _be_ your fursona to be a furry-and have a fursuit, the whole nine yards. They use their fursona's name regularly.
I've also heard others say all it takes it liking funny cartoon animals. If you like anthropomorphic animals, that's enough for them.
Not sure if it's something you can put a hard definition on, seems tricky!

This is such a creative fandom with such a wide variety of people, I'm not sure if we can say "these are the rules, and this is how they work", and have everyone agree.

_Honestly, I don't identify as a cartoon animal_. I finally made a fursona, but she's mostly just a representation of myself and what I like. I wouldn't say she's me all across the board.
And, I still feel like I can call myself a furry regardless of that. I guess to me, its a state of mind and a decision. It's a hobby, and I think it's fun. 

Furry is what you want to make it, have fun with it.


----------



## AceQuorthon (Oct 8, 2019)

Personally I use my fursona to express parts of me that I can't express irl. For example my sexuality and my troubled thoughts. I also use my fursona to represent an ideal image of myself, like who I want to be as a person.


----------



## Keefur (Oct 8, 2019)

I tried identifying as a plant once, but no one would leaf me alone.


----------



## Keefur (Oct 8, 2019)

Actually, @AceQuorthon has made a very good point.  I, too, find that I am more free to express feelings and thoughts while in Fursuit that would be difficult for me to do IRL.  I have had people confront me while I was out of fursuit and discuss "things" that Cutter Cat had said or done.  I told them I was Keefur and that they would have to take that up with Cutter Cat. lol


----------



## Kinare (Oct 8, 2019)

I've always been lead to believe that being part of the fandom simply means being a fan of anthro animals in some form or another, whether that's art, dress-up, making characters, etc. Not all furries have a fursona, some may even have many characters and not identify with a particular one. I've only had my 'sona for a little over a year now despite having anthro characters beforehand. 99% sure I will never get a fursuit, the most I'd consider is a tail. I don't really have any desire to go to cons either. Everyone is different! I just feel the baseline is some sort of liking for anthro characters.


----------



## Guifrog (Oct 8, 2019)

I'm not sure if my current forum avatar is cute but I've developed quite a connection with my frog sona after a while. Maybe because I made him so similar to me personality-wise, plus the fantasy features, and expressing myself through him feels really satisfying







And I've began to like this pic so much. I really do have a nice relationship with the broom IRL, happily goofing around the apartment with it during the cleaning days


----------



## Marius Merganser (Oct 8, 2019)

For me, personally, I might borrow a bit from the "Randy Writes a Novel" special:

I'm not an exceptional person.
Nothing interesting really ever happens to me.
I'm massively flawed and I'm quite forgettable if I'm being one hundred percent honest.

But if I present a compelling character, maybe people will remember that instead.


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Oct 9, 2019)

Guifrog said:


> I'm not sure if my current forum avatar is cute


It's terrifying >~>


----------



## Deleted member 132067 (Oct 9, 2019)

Redfoxbennaton said:


> It's just an internet identity you have sex with[...]
> [..]Not  just cause "internet weird Xd"


Reading these two a little closer to each other - I can see why "internet weird" is among the first assumptions when talking about what makes a fuffy a furry.

Aaaanyway, to bring some spice into the flood of similar answers - 'Cause it's fun. I don't see myself as boring, untalented or generally lacking in a way that I dislike. But where else can I just go in and have a cool looking fox avatar, as well as sorta living out the style that comes with it? Exactly, nowhere. We're just rad like that.


----------



## Nyro46 (Oct 9, 2019)

I've never really liked drawing myself tbh, so using an animal character instead or a "fursona" is preferred.
Ever since I was a kid, I drew animal characters and even had my own characters (based on my stuffed animals). So in a way, I was basically a furry since I was born, lol
Though some people don't really like using labels so that's why there are some that don't like to call themselves furries - they'd probably rather not identify with the fandom, even if they partake in activities (like drawing anthros) that may make others see them as a furry. I myself use the term loosely, so basically anyone (or at least most) who is a big fan of anthropomorphic animals I consider in my mind a furry. But there isn't really any straight definition.


----------



## Muckchip (Oct 9, 2019)

I hate my past, i hate my face, i hate myself. I want a new identity, so I want to be Tanjiro, i want to be called that i want to be seen as my persona, my persona is now me, i'm never showing my face other than my irl socials ever again. This is why i'm a furry, i hate who i am and i want to be something better.


----------



## Munch D. Terelli (Oct 9, 2019)

I'm not sure if I _do _"identify" with my fursona, come to think of it. I like Munch, but Munch isn't me. I'd like to think that Munch and I would get on if we met by chance at a bar, but her personality and attitude are definitely very different to mine.

I have another character who is much more similar to me personality-wise, but also has some pretty fundamental differences. I'm very fond of Derleth, and I'm sure we'd get on famously at a bar as well--but I'm not Derleth either. We'd have some loud and furious arguments about art!

Both Munch and Derleth have elements of me--because I made them--but they're very much separate individuals and I value that in them. They're more interesting to me that way.




Muckchip said:


> i hate who i am and i want to be something better.



That's a saddening thing to see  I've also spent a long time hating myself and I'm working very hard to break away from that now, because I think it was making me ill. Certainly there are aspects of myself that are objectively dislikeable, but I want to either heal the old wounds they stem from, or find ways to live with them, because they're not going away by themselves.


----------



## Muckchip (Oct 9, 2019)

Munch D. Terelli said:


> I'm not sure if I _do _"identify" with my fursona, come to think of it. I like Munch, but Munch isn't me. I'd like to think that Munch and I would get on if we met by chance at a bar, but her personality and attitude are definitely very different to mine.
> 
> I have another character who is much more similar to me personality-wise, but also has some pretty fundamental differences. I'm very fond of Derleth, and I'm sure we'd get on famously at a bar as well--but I'm not Derleth either. We'd have some loud and furious arguments about art!
> 
> ...


We all struggle with loving ourselves, and i hope you find ways to soothe  your open wounds.


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Oct 9, 2019)

idk why I identify as an animal-character. Because I'm weird my be my best answer.


----------



## Heppi (Oct 9, 2019)

I don't identify as an animal character at all. I don't feel like a Furry. It's just that I appreciate many aspects like the community and the art. I like to watch Furry videos, when I see them being happy and hugging everyone, it makes me happy, too! To be honest, I would totally wear a fursuit if I had the chance. But it's nothing I would do with 100% passion or even regularly. I also tried out to draw myself as a fantasy character. But it feels really strange to me. I like to be a character in a video game, catching wild Pokémon and go on a joruney together, I love that. But "creating" a character all on my own... And I have to change a lot to make him interesting. In the end it's not really me. Or like role-playing. No, I don't enjoy that, unfortunately.
But it's reassuring to read all your opinions here. Everyone has his/her own definition what it means to be Furry. And just enjoying the community seems to be alright as well. <3


----------



## Infrarednexus (Oct 9, 2019)

I identify as a dragon that identifies as a human


----------



## Nax04 (Oct 9, 2019)

I dont tbh, i just like sharks and having a shark fursona its pretty cool and its not that much like me, i also like doing rp as if i were him, its fun





Nyro46 said:


> I've never really liked drawing myself tbh, so using an animal character instead or a "fursona" is preferred.
> Ever since I was a kid, I drew animal characters and even had my own characters (based on my stuffed animals). So in a way, I was basically a furry since I was born, lol
> Though some people don't really like using labels so that's why there are some that don't like to call themselves furries - they'd probably rather not identify with the fandom, even if they partake in activities (like drawing anthros) that may make others see them as a furry. I myself use the term loosely, so basically anyone (or at least most) who is a big fan of anthropomorphic animals I consider in my mind a furry. But there isn't really any straight definition.



Bruh you had all of us worried, you just vanished >-<


----------



## ConorHyena (Oct 9, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> I identify as a dragon that identifies as a human



That,my dear friend is a lovely metaphor for the duality of life.


----------



## Nate/Satsuki (Oct 9, 2019)

I wouldn’t consider myself a full fledged furry, but it’s the same concept as having an OC. It provides someone with a new identity to explore and build upon, someone who isn’t them but is similar. For me, it gives me an escape from this everyday melancholy life and gives me an opportunity to at least partly experience something new through someone else’s eyes, even if they aren’t real.


----------



## Nate/Satsuki (Oct 10, 2019)

Nate/Satsuki said:


> I wouldn’t consider myself a full fledged furry, but it’s the same concept as having an OC. It provides someone with a new identity to explore and build upon, someone who isn’t them but is similar. For me, it gives me an escape from this everyday melancholy life and gives me an opportunity to at least partly experience something new through someone else’s eyes, even if they aren’t real.


I made this while I was on the verge of conking out please excuse the lack of quality/coherence


----------



## Tendo64 (Oct 10, 2019)

I don't really _identify_ as an animal, and I don't think most furries do either. My fursona is my avatar on furry-related sites, and has a personality vaguely similar to mine. Other than that, she's basically a character of mine. If that "yeah right. Ok," is sarcastic, I'm not really sure why you don't seem to believe furries and otherkin are different.


----------



## LameFox (Oct 10, 2019)

I don't.


----------



## Joni (Oct 10, 2019)




----------



## MaelstromEyre (Oct 14, 2019)

I don't "think I'm an animal trapped in a human body" or anything, I've just always preferred animal characters.  More specifically, anthros who were capable of human speech and thought processes but also had a bit of their animal-nature, too.  Heightened hearing or sense of smell, faster or better swimmers or whatever species-related traits one might expect.
My fursona exists in an online-virtual world, in stories, and in art I commission.
She has no RL presence, I don't fursuit or do RL meetups.
I relate to the character not just because she is an animal, but because many of my own quirks and characteristics are part of her, and many things I wish I were, are part of her, too.  
Through developing the character over the past 10 years by way of some pretty immersive and intense RP situations, her species (Akhlut) matters less than WHO she is, and how far she has come in her journey.
The Akhlut doesn't have a whole lot written about it, just that it's a ferocious and dangerous creature from Inuit mythology.  I elaborated on that a bit for my own storytelling purposes; that they are feared because so little is known about them.  They are proud and keep to their own kind most of the time, but those who succeed in making them allies will find none more loyal in the sea.  At the same time, to betray an Akhlut is to lose their trust entirely.  They don't boast of good deeds and prefer to remain unnoticed, frequently rescuing shipwrecked sailors without the sailors knowing or remembering just how they were saved.  They just kind of like to do their own thing and not be bothered with other people's troubles.
Kind of like me.


----------



## The Matte-Black Cat (Oct 15, 2019)

I can honestly answer this question with..
...
I don't know.. 

When I first became a furry (10+ years ago) it literally just happened. Even before I became misanthropic - so I can't blame it on that.

I just love animals, and wonder how life would be as one..So..I guess that's why.

My hobbies and lifestyle explain why I chose to be feline..but as to ultimately explain how I became a furry..I just don't know! I just leave it as "I love animals, and I wonder how it would be like as a big cat".


----------



## Xitheon (Oct 15, 2019)

I identify as an animal because I am shit at being human. You can quote me on that.


----------



## hazmat_doormat (Apr 24, 2020)

I don’t identify as Doormat at all, but I identify _with _certain aspects of her, in the same way as you might have a favourite character in a book or movie who you recognise traits of yourself in. A few of Doormat’s personality traits are like hyper-exaggerated versions of mine. But no, given the choice I wouldn’t be a talking rat, and I don’t feel inside that I am and have always been a talking rat. I’m a human who happens to like drawing talking rats.


----------



## pinecones (Apr 24, 2020)

I think otherkin are people who believe they _are_ whatever creature they claim to be, through-and-through. Mind, body, soul, the entire essence.  It seems to be more of a spiritual belief, not quite religion.
I couldn't tell you if I'm right, because I'm definitely not "otherkin". However, I've always enjoyed animal life and forms, and I find the prospect of creating an alter ego through an animal I like in shape and personality, and one that is anthropomorphised and personified. I also enjoy drawing, and this is a natural human tendency, so it's simple to marry the two interests.
Then, using the internet, it takes the form of a subculture I can feel a part of, because we all enjoy doing this, although I would say the furry fandom isn't so much one door, but a massive place, with many doors to open and many subcultures developing within that, because every furry is different, has different reasons for following their interest, and different takes on the fandom. I think, if you enjoy wearing costumes, putting on masks, and playing, and then you also like anthro animals -even some plants- , it's safe to say you're welcome here, with us furs.

Edit: That isn't to say you need to wear a fursuit, I just meant costumes metaphorically.


----------



## Bababooey (Apr 24, 2020)

Xitheon said:


> I identify as an animal because I am shit at being human. You can quote me on that.



I second this. I'm not sure how exactly to answer the question otherwise, but here goes. I'm socially awkward and have no friends. Luckily for me, I don't see myself as a lonely person, so I get by just fine.

I'm not an otherkin or whatever, but I have developed a strong attachment to my fursona, Jack. He's half of who I am and half of who I want to be. I feel like I am him and not him simultaneously. That's the best I can describe it.

Yeah, I'd say if I had the choice to permanently become Jack without the possibility of being captured by the government and/or shot, I would go for it. I'd be so happy and comfortable in my own skin.

I've said more than once that I'd rather give up my left hand than my boy Jack Chomby.

Edit: Oh yeah. I didn't exactly answer the question. I identify with/as him because it's nice to get away from the troubles that come with being human. Mostly social troubles. Being Jack would mitigate some of it I think.


----------



## hologrammaton (Apr 24, 2020)

NECROMANCY IS *FORBIDDEN*


----------



## Kurushimii (Apr 24, 2020)

Because I want to piss off people who are like "I am God, therefore I get to decide you're human, therefore you are". That's really the only reason why I do it. Those people are honestly annoying and I in all honesty think they deserved to be messed with. I mean, so this one person out there is otherkin, so what? It's not hurting you, now is it? So why do you guys care how they see themselves? It's not like they're forcing you to do the same. Honestly, live and let live, people.
Also, I just can't trust many actual humans these days because they're mean. At least dogs and cats can't put lies about you on the internet, so I just want nothing to do with humans, with a few exceptions. I'm sure it's the same way for a lot of others in the community.


----------



## Kurushimii (Apr 24, 2020)

Xitheon said:


> I identify as an animal because I am shit at being human. You can quote me on that.


Isn't a human an animal though? They're fleshy and they move around freely, hence why they're called *anim*als. Can't be an animal if you're not animated.


----------



## pinecones (Apr 24, 2020)

Kurushimii said:


> Isn't a human an animal though? They're fleshy and they move around freely, hence why they're called *anim*als. Can't be an animal if you're not animated.


They are, and not as distinct as they like to think. Many people are as wild as chimps in the Congo.
Humans remain the most interesting to date, because of many strange adaptations. As far as I've seen, no other animal can recognize a living thing in the same way a human can, or even look for them the same way. No other animal communicates the same concepts.
The core of our consciousness, however, can not be worth more than any other creature's just because we're more used to flapping our tongues and connecting a lot of neurons.


----------



## Kurushimii (Apr 24, 2020)

pinecones said:


> They are, and not as distinct as they like to think. Many people are as wild as chimps in the Congo.
> Humans remain the most interesting to date, because of many strange adaptations. As far as I've seen, no other animal can recognize a living thing in the same way a human can, or even look for them the same way. No other animal communicates the same concepts.
> The core of our consciousness, however, can not be worth more than any other creature's just because we're more used to flapping our tongues and connecting a lot of neurons.


I honestly never got what's so special about humans. They're just talking animals with money. Money, as we all know, just being sheets of paper and glorified rocks. Can't get much more primitive than that, right?
Kind of weird to bring up, but I remember two teachers at my art classes using the argument that it's because they have souls and non-humans somehow don't, as if to say that all other animals aren't alive and they're just walking husks. lmao


----------



## VeeStars (Apr 25, 2020)

Kurushimii said:


> I honestly never got what's so special about humans. They're just talking animals with money. Money, as we all know, just being sheets of paper and glorified rocks. Can't get much more primitive than that, right?
> Kind of weird to bring up, but I remember two teachers at my art classes using the argument that it's because they have souls and non-humans somehow don't, as if to say that all other animals aren't alive and they're just walking husks. lmao


Yes but we also went to space you can't just gloss over that, that's a pretty big deal


----------



## Kurushimii (Apr 25, 2020)

VeeStars said:


> Yes but we also went to space you can't just gloss over that, that's a pretty big deal


Chimps and Tardigrades have also gone to space. What I'm saying is humans and non-humans are one and the same. I'm not saying any one species is stupid or to discredit them, I'm saying that humans don't get special treatment, but many snobby ones claim they're entitled to it and oftentimes use this to put themselves on a pedestal.


----------



## VeeStars (Apr 25, 2020)

I don't identify with an animal character, like probably a lot of people on this thread and in the forums. I don't believe myself to be an animal, or identify as much. I just use animal characters as avatars because I like animal characters and some of them do a good job at representing me.


----------



## Bababooey (Apr 25, 2020)

Kurushimii said:


> Chimps and Tardigrades have also gone to space. What I'm saying is humans and non-humans are one and the same. I'm not saying any one species is stupid or to discredit them, I'm saying that humans don't get special treatment, but many snobby ones claim they're entitled to it and oftentimes use this to put themselves on a pedestal.


Chimps and tardigrades got into space because of us though. I just wanted to put that out there. Lol


----------



## Herdingcats (Apr 25, 2020)

I don't "identify" as an animal. I'm just some person who likes having a fun animal avatar online.



Kurushimii said:


> I honestly never got what's so special about humans.


Advanced healthcare and medicine, hygiene standards, philosophy, the internet. Furthermore, there are people out there who care about conservation of rare species. As for physical traits, human hands have excellent dexterity. I don't take my hands for granted.


----------



## Rayd (Apr 25, 2020)

obvious bait what are u people doing


----------



## Deleted member 132067 (Apr 25, 2020)

Redfoxbennaton said:


> It's just an internet identity you have sex with and buy animal costumes for sometimes and make art of a lot.[...]


Apart from sometimes buying sfw art I don't do either of the above. Oh well, guess I'm not a furry then.


----------



## Kurushimii (Apr 25, 2020)

Chompy said:


> Chimps and tardigrades got into space because of us though. I just wanted to put that out there. Lol


Who's us? I don't consider myself human. Far from it, I'd rather be considered a lump of dirt. But I'm also not an expert on space projects involving interplanetary landing. I wish I could be that far in scientific knowledge, then I could visit Titan just whenever.


----------



## Kurushimii (Apr 25, 2020)

Herdingcats said:


> I don't "identify" as an animal. I'm just some person who likes having a fun animal avatar online.
> 
> 
> Advanced healthcare and medicine, hygiene standards, philosophy, the internet. Furthermore, there are people out there who care about conservation of rare species. As for physical traits, human hands have excellent dexterity. I don't take my hands for granted.


I know, but that's what makes humans smart, not special over nature and such as humans are also a part of nature themselves, whether they like it or not, you know? It's simply a trait of their own species. Who knows? It could lead to their downfall. Probably where worries regarding World War III come from. Sometimes I think many humans these days are too smart for their own good.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Apr 25, 2020)

Because I'm gay as rainbows.


----------



## creamyfox (Apr 25, 2020)

I don't.


----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 25, 2020)

I don't know how true it is to say I identify as an animal character. I suppose it is true to say that I don't really like having a human form, and that I'd prefer to be a furry. 

I'm not sure what the reason for that is though; I just feel that way.


----------

